# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  puffer fish eat shrimps?

## mordrake

hi

my shrimp tank is having a snail problem.
thinking of adding a small puffer in.
question is, will the puffer go for my cherry shrimps once it's done with the snails? 
as my cherry shrimps are in breeding mood all the time, i have alot of small baby shrimps in the 1.5ft tank.
other fishes include
2 cardinals
3 harlequins
2 boraras brigittae
2 licorice gouramis (dun eat snails)
3 balloon rams (they dun eat the shrimps n snails)
2 otos
about 50++ cherry shrimps

----------


## cloud79

I do not suggest u to put a puffer fish to get rid of your snails due to the presence of shrimps n other small fishes inside! Some time ago, i used a puffer to use against my snail-infested tank. The puffer took a day to finish off my snails n start to go for other fishes esp their fins! I believe your shrimps will not be spared! U must weigh the importance b4 adding this innocent killer into your tank!  :Wink:

----------


## jonapur

i think most probably they will eat the shrimps
i once had snail problem too.i put some puffer into the tank.after they finish the snails,they went on eating my baby platies...after that they no longer wan to eat snails they keep finding platies.i think shrimps are much more delicious than snails.if i were the puffer,i would wan to eat shrimps rather than snails.( :Smile:

----------


## jonapur

Products like snail away are not very effective.yes they can remove the snails but temporary only.i tried b4.they will still be back...

----------


## mordrake

thanks for the advise. 
guess i'll tolerate the snails and do manual clearing once in a while.
don't want anything to harm my cherries  :Smug:

----------


## geoffrey

Try Botia Loaches such as Clown Loach (_Botia macrantha_), Dwarf Loach (_Botia sidthimunki_) and Skunk Loach (_Botia morleti_).

----------


## mordrake

the dwarf loach looks interesting but the write-ups says they eat inveberates. 
if really don't touch shrimps, may i know where to get them and how much?
thanks  :Smile:

----------


## geoffrey

Dwarf is indeed a pretty fish apart from what it can do. Yes, part of their diet includes crustacean. Benny said some can be found in Choong Sua.

----------


## nickpower

hi,
I added a puffer to control my snail problems in my tank. But after finishing up the snails. The puffer just roam around the tank. It didn't bite the other fishes, maybe is slower.
But i think if u keep ur puffer full, it will not bite other fishes. It kinda cute watching the puffer swimming about with its small fins...

----------


## checkerboard

puffers are very smart despite their cute blur looks.

they are not exactly fin nippers through chsing other fishes. They ambush them. so, he may look more harmless than he really is.

not recommended for tanks with shrimps and small boraras etc i have to say.

----------


## sherchoo

Most dwarf cichlids like rams and apisto do elp in snail control. Just another option worth mentioning.

----------

